# Finally getting my son to work in the shop.



## James (Jan 20, 2015)

After several years of trying to get my son more interested in woodworking, he has finally started to create more sawdust than I do. I told him he had to show his toes to get on WB. I think his dog even approves of his work. Top pic is a barn wood wall hanging, bottom piece will be a sofa table.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice work and design !


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2015)

Very nice work. Congrats on getting him more involved in woodworking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 21, 2015)

Cool looking art. 

What kind of dog do you have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Jan 21, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Cool looking art.
> 
> What kind of dog do you have?


2 Registered Beagles, A Chihuahua, and a Yorkie/poodle. All rescue animals, and all in the shop when I'm out there.


----------



## Shane93 (Jan 22, 2015)

Nicely done young man!! Looks great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2015)

Congrats on getting him involved. 




James said:


> I told him he had to show his toes to get on WB.



Who toed you that?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2015)

Very nice work! My son is 19 and has never really gotten into woodworking, much to my dismay. He does have an appreciation for the value of handmade products as opposed to IKEA crap, and can spot a deal on buying wood. I've taught him that much at least. Keep him going!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 23, 2015)

Well first I will say he has a pretty good eye for design. Both pieces look great and proportions are spot on. Secondly I would say those are cop out "Posed" toe shots. Sign him up with his own Userid and let him show off his work

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## James (Jan 24, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Well first I will say he has a pretty good eye for design. Both pieces look great and proportions are spot on. Secondly I would say those are cop out "Posed" toe shots. Sign him up with his own Userid and let him show off his work


Lol, Not sure why I didn't think of that myself. I know he would enjoy seeing everyone's work on here as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sully (Feb 18, 2015)

Its fun to see your kids interested in the same things as you.


----------

